# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  'हर-हर मोदी, घर-घर मोदी': आखिर कब तक?

## superidiotonline

भारत गणराज्य में लोकसभा चुनाव-२०१९ में भाजपा (भारतीय जनता पार्टी) के भारी बहुमत से सत्ता में वापसी के बाद अपनी जबरदस्त हार से बौखलाया विपक्ष ही नहीं, आम बुद्धिजीवी के मन में भी आज यह यक्ष-प्रश्न चल रहा है कि 'हर-हर मोदी, घर-घर मोदी' का जादू आखिर कब तक चलता रहेगा? कितने वर्षों तक चलता रहेगा?

----------


## superidiotonline

कुछ विद्वान लोगों का कहना है कि अगले दस वर्षों तक प्रधान मंत्री नरेन्द्र मोदी को प्रधानमंत्री बनने से कोई रोक नहीं सकता। मोदी की सफलता और विपक्ष की असफलता का विश्लेषण करते हुए 'नवोदय टाइम्स  डॉट इन' में प्रकाशित लेख में विनीत नारायण लिखते हैं-

----------


## superidiotonline

*लोकसभा चुनाव 2019 : विपक्ष क्यों हारा, मोदी क्यों जीते*

27 May. 2019 08:36

विपक्ष के किसी नेता को इतनी बुरी हार का अंदाजा नहीं था। सभी को लगता था कि मोदी आर्थिक मोर्चे पर और रोजगार के मामले में जिस तरह जन आकांक्षाओं पर खरे नहीं उतरे, तो आम जनता में अंदर ही अंदर एक आक्रोश पनप रहा है, जो विपक्ष के फायदे में जाएगा। मोदी के आलोचक राजनीतिक विश्लेषक मानते थे कि मोदी की 170 से ज्यादा सीटें नहीं आएंगी। हालांकि वे यह भी कहते थे कि मोदी लहर, जो ऊपर से दिखाई दे रही है, अगर वह वास्तविक है, तो मोदी 300 से ज्यादा सीटें ले जाएंगे।

----------


## superidiotonline

उनके मन में प्रश्न है कि मोदी क्यों जीते? कुछ नेताओं ने ई.वी.एम. में गड़बड़ी का आरोप लगाया है। जबकि ज्यादातर लोग ऐसा मानते हैं कि इस आरोप में कोई दम नहीं है। दोनों पक्षों के अपने-अपने तर्क हैं। पर यह भी सही है कि दुनिया के ज्यादातर देश ई.वी.एम. से चुनाव नहीं करवाते। इसलिए विपक्षी दलों की मांग है कि पुरानी व्यवस्था के अनुरूप मत पत्रों से ही मतदान होना चाहिए।

----------


## superidiotonline

पर जो सबसे महत्वपूर्ण बात विपक्ष नहीं समझा, वह यह कि मोदी ने चुनाव को एक महाभारत की तरह लड़ा और हर वह हथियार प्रयोग किया, जिससे इतनी भारी विजय मिली। सबसे पहले तो इस बार का चुनाव सांसदों का चुनाव नहीं था। अमरीका की तरह राष्ट्रपति चुनने जैसा था। देशभर में लोगों ने अपने संसदीय प्रत्याशी को न देखकर मोदी को वोट दिया। ‘हर-हर मोदी, घर-घर मोदी’ का नारा चरितार्थ हुआ। हर मतदाता के दिलो-दिमाग पर केवल मोदी का चेहरा था। यह अमित शाह और मोदी की रणनीति का सबसे अहम पक्ष था। दूसरी तरफ मोदी को टक्कर देने वाला एक भी नेता, उनके कद का नहीं था जिससे पूरा देश नेतृत्व करने की अपेक्षा रखता।

----------


## superidiotonline

एकजुट नहीं हो पाया विपक्ष

यूं तो उत्तर प्रदेश में गठबंधन कोई विशेष सफलता हासिल नहीं कर पाया। पर सभी राजनीतिक विश्लेषकों का मानना है कि अगर सारे विपक्षी दल एक झंडे और एक नेता के पीछे लामबंद हो जाते, तो उन्हें आज इतनी अपमानजनक पराजय का मुंह न देखना पड़ता। पर ऐसा नहीं हुआ। इससे मतदाता में यह साफ संदेश गया कि जो विपक्ष अपना नेता तक नहीं चुन सकता, जो विपक्ष एक साथ एक मंच पर नहीं आ सकता, वह देश को क्या नेतृत्व देगा। इसलिए जो लोग मोदी की नीतियों से अप्रसन्न भी थे, उनका भी यह कहना था कि ‘विकल्प ही कहां है’। इसलिए उन्होंने भी मोदी को वोट दिया।

----------


## superidiotonline

मोदी की सफलता का एक अन्य कारण यह भी था कि मोदी ने विकास के मुद्दों को छोड़कर राष्ट्रीय सुरक्षा के मुद्दे को चुनाव अभियान का मुख्य लक्ष्य बनाया। जब देश की सीमाओं की सुरक्षा की बात आती है, तब हर भारतीय भावुक हो जाता है। ‘वंदे मातरम’ और ‘भारत माता की जय’ का उद्घोष हर घर में होने लगता है। इसलिए मतदाता महंगाई, रोजगार, सामाजिक लाभ की न सोचकर, केवल देश की सुरक्षा पर सोचने लगा और उसे लगा कि इन हालातों में मोदी ही उनकी रक्षा कर सकते हैं।

----------


## superidiotonline

हिन्दू-मुस्लिम का कार्ड भी बेखटक खेला गया जिससे हिन्दुओं का मोदी के पक्ष में क्रमश: झुकाव बढ़ता चला गया और पाकिस्तान को अपनी दुश्मनी का लक्ष्य बनाकर, मतदाताओं के बीच देशभक्ति का जज्बा पैदा किया गया। ऐसा कोई एजैंडा विपक्ष नहीं दे पाया, जिस पर समाज का इतना बड़ा झुकाव उनकी तरफ हो पाता। विपक्ष ने भ्रष्टाचार के जिन मुद्दों को उठाया, उस पर वह मतदाताओं को आंदोलित नहीं कर पाया, क्योंकि एक तो वे उनसे सीधे जुड़े नहीं थे, दूसरा मुद्दा उठाने वाला विपक्ष ही हमेशा से भ्रष्टाचार के आरोपों से घिरा रहा है।

----------


## superidiotonline

जहां एक तरफ नीरव मोदी, विजय माल्या, अनिल व मुकेश अंबानी और अडानी जैसे उद्योगपतियों पर मोदी राज में देश लूटने का आरोप लगाया गया, वहीं विपक्ष यह भूल गया कि मोदी ने बड़ी होशियारी से गांवों में अपनी पैठ बनाकर, कुछ ऐसे सीधे लाभ ग्रामवासियों को दिलवा दिए, जिससे उनकी लोकप्रियता गरीबों के बीच बहुत तेजी से बढ़ गई। मसलन गांवों में बिजली और सड़क पहुंचाना, निर्धन लोगों के घर बनवाना और लगभग घर-घर में शौचालय बनवाना। जिन्हें ये मदद मिली, उनका मोदी से खुश होना लाजिमी है। पर जिन्हें यह लाभ नहीं मिल पाए, वे इसलिए मोदी का गुणगान करने लगे जिससे कि जल्द ही उनकी बारी भी आ जाए। ऐसा एक भी आश्वासन विपक्ष इन गरीब मतदाताओं को नहीं दे पाया।
मोदी या भाजपा की जीत का एक सबसे बड़ा कारण इनकी संगठन क्षमता है। आज भाजपा जैसा संगठन, राष्ट्रीय स्वयं सेवक संघ जैसा समॢपत कार्यकत्र्ता किसी भी राजनीतिक दल के पास नहीं है, जो मतदाताओं को बूथ स्तर तक प्रभावित कर सके। जहां तक संसाधनों की बात है, आज भाजपा के पास अकूत दौलत है। जिससे उसने इन चुनावों को एक महाभारत की तरह लड़ा और जीता।

----------


## superidiotonline

अब लक्ष्यों की प्राप्ति पर रहेगी नजर

यह पहला मौका है, जहां संघ प्रेरित भाजपा, अपने आप पूर्ण बहुमत में है। निश्चय ही हर हिन्दूू को मोदी से अपेक्षा है कि वे अविलम्ब राम मंदिर का निर्माण करवाएंगे, धारा 370 और 35 ए समाप्त करेंगे, कश्मीरी पंडितों को कश्मीर में बसाएंगे, बंगलादेशी घुसपैठियों को बाहर निकालेंगे और देश के करोड़ों नौजवानों को रोजगार देंगे, जिसका वे जोरदार दावा करते आए हैं। भारी बहुमत से मोदी को जिताने वाली जनता इनमें से कुछ लक्ष्यों की प्राप्ति अगले 6 महीनों में पूरी होती देखना चाहती है। अब यह बात निर्भर करेगी परिस्थितियों पर और मोदी जी की इच्छा शक्ति पर कि वे कितनी जल्दी इन लक्ष्यों की पूर्ति कर पाते हैं।
---------------------
साभार : नवोदय टाइम्स डॉट इन

----------


## superidiotonline

उपरोक्त लेख में इस बात का स्पष्ट संकेत मिलता है कि आगे भी मोदी के नेतृत्व में भाजपा की सरकार भारत गणराज्य में कायम रहने की पूरी सम्भावना है। आइए, अब नज़र डालते हैं आजादी के बाद भारत गणराज्य में अब तक हुए सभी आम चुनावों पर एक नज़र-

*67 सालों के आंकड़ों से समझें, कभी देश की इकलौती राष्ट्रीय पार्टी रही कांग्रेस कैसे खोती गई जनाधार*

26 May. 2019 08:44

1984 सीटों पर जीत दर्ज करने वाली कांग्रेस ने खोया जनाधार

साल 2014 के लोकसभा चुनाव में 'मोदी लहर' में भाजपा को अपार सफलता मिली थी और सत्ता में रही कांग्रेस ने अबतक का सबसे खराब प्रदर्शन किया था। इस बार नतीजे के एक दिन पहले तक सरकार बनाने का दावा करने वाली कांग्रेस 'मोदी' नाम की सुनामी में बह गई और 17 राज्यों में खाता भी नहीं खोल पाई। यह वही कांग्रेस पार्टी है, जो एक समय देश की एकमात्र राष्ट्रीय पार्टी हुआ करती थी और कई आम चुनावों में आराम से जीत दर्ज करती रही।

----------


## superidiotonline

साल 1984 में हुए आम चुनावों में कांग्रेस ने शानदार प्रदर्शन करते हुए कीर्तिमान स्थापित कर दिया था। इस चुनाव में 415 सीटों पर जीत हासिल कर इतिहास में रिकॉर्ड दर्ज कर चुकी कांग्रेस धीरे-धीरे अपना जनाधार खोती चली जाएगी, ऐसा कांग्रेस ने भी नहीं सोचा होगा। देखा जाए तो साल 1951-52 में हुए पहले आम चुनाव से लेकर इंदिरा गांधी और राजीव गांधी के दौर तक कोई पार्टी कड़ी टक्कर नहीं दे सकी थी। इंदिरा की सरकार गिरी भी तो दूसरी बार जोरदार वापसी हुई, लेकिन पिछले दो चुनावों में कांग्रेस का ऐसा बुरा हाल हुआ कि मुख्य विपक्षी दल का दर्जा मिलना भी मुश्किल हो गया।

----------


## superidiotonline

आइए देश के पहले आम चुनाव से अब तक हुए चुनावों पर नजर डालते हैं कि कैसे कांग्रेस अपना जनाधार खोती चली गई:

*1951-52 पहला आम चुनाव: 264 सीटों पर जीती थी कांग्रेस*

आजाद भारत का पहला लोकसभा चुनाव अक्टूबर 1951 से लेकर फरवरी 1952 के बीच हुआ था। पहला लोकसभा चुनाव 489 सीटों पर लड़ा गया था। कांग्रेस के साथ ही भारतीय कम्युनिस्ट पार्टी, सोशलिस्ट पार्टी, रिपब्लिकन पार्टी ऑफ इंडिया, भारतीय बोल्शेविक पार्टी, जमींदार पार्टी समेत 53 पार्टियां मैदान में थीं। 38 सीटों पर 47 निर्दलीय उम्मीदवार चुनाव लड़ रहे थे। चुनाव में कुल 1874 प्रत्याशी अपनी किस्मत आजमा रहे थे। कांग्रेस ने 264 सीटों पर जीत दर्ज की थी और सरकार बनाई थी। भाकपा को 16, सोशलिस्ट पार्टी को 12 और भारतीय जनसंघ को तीन सीटें मिली थी।

----------


## superidiotonline

*1957 आम चुनाव: कांग्रेस को मिली 371 सीटें*

साल 1957 में 494 सीटों पर देश का दूसरा आम चुनाव हुआ, जिसमें कांग्रेस को प्रचंड बहुमत मिला था। कांग्रेस ने 371 सीटें जीती थी। 542 निर्दलियों ने दूसरा आम चुनाव लड़ा और इनमें से 42 ने जीत दर्ज की, वहीं भाकपा ने 111 प्रत्याशी मैदान में उतारे और 27 पर जीत दर्ज की। प्रजा सोशलिस्ट पार्टी के 194 में से 19 ने चुनाव जीता। वहीं, भारतीय जनसंघ ने 133 प्रत्याशी चुनाव मैदान में उतारे थे जिनमें से सिर्फ चार ही जीत दर्ज कर पाए।

----------


## superidiotonline

*1962 आम चुनाव : 361 सीटें जीत कर इंदिरा गांधी बनी पीएम*

1962 का आम चुनाव पंडित जवाहर लाल नेहरू और लाल बहादुर शास्त्री के देहांत से लेकर इंदिरा गांधी के प्रधानमंत्री बनने का गवाह रहा। कांग्रेस ने 494 सीटों में से 361 सीटें जीती। तीसरे आम चुनाव में भारतीय कम्युनिस्ट पार्टी के खाते में 29 सीटें आई थीं। स्वतंत्र पार्टी को 18, जनसंघ को 14, जबकि सोशलिस्ट पार्टी को 12 सीटों पर जीत मिली थी। 1959 में इंदिरा को कांग्रेस अध्यक्ष बनाया गया था और इस चुनाव में जीत और प्रधानमंत्री के रूप में आधिकारिक तौर पर भारतीय राजनीति में जोरदार उपस्थिति बनी।

----------


## superidiotonline

*1967 आम चुनाव: कांग्रेस को मिली 283 सीटें*

1967 में हुए चौथे आम चुनाव में कांग्रेस ने 520 सीटों में से 283 सीटें जीतीं। यह पहली बार था जब कांग्रेस को किसी लोकसभा चुनाव में इतना कम बहुमत मिला था। पार्टी का वोट शेयर भी कम रहा। इस लोकसभा चुनाव में 35 सीटें जीतकर 'जनसंघ' तीसरी सबसे बड़ी पार्टी बनकर उभरी। वहीं 'स्वतंत्र पार्टी' ने 44 सीटें जीती। प्रजा सोशलिस्ट पार्टी ने इस चुनाव में 13 सीटें जीती थीं। इस चुनाव में कांग्रेस का वोट शेयर 40.78 फीसदी में ही सिमट गया था और चौथे लोकसभा चुनाव में तीसरे लोकसभा चुनाव के मुकाबले 78 सीटें कम मिली थीं।

----------


## superidiotonline

*1971 पांचवा आम चुनाव: इंदिरा विरोध के बावजूद कांग्रेस को मिली जीत*

1971 में विपक्ष के 'इंदिरा हटाओ' नारे पर इंदिरा गांधी का 'गरीबी हटाओ' नारा भारी पड़ा। उनके नेतृत्व वाली कांग्रेस नेे लोकसभा की 545 सीटों में से 352 सीटें जीतीं, जबकि कांग्रेस (ओ) के खाते में  सिर्फ 16 सीटें ही आई। भारतीय जनसंघ ने चुनाव में 22 सीटें जीतीं। सीपीआई ने चुनाव में 23 सीटें जीतीं। जबकि सीपीआईएम के खाते में 25 सीटें आईं। प्रजा सोशलिस्ट पार्टी ने दो सीटें जीतीं जबकि संयुक्त सोशलिस्ट पार्टी के खाते में 3 सीटें आईं। स्वतंत्र पार्टी के खाते में सिर्फ 8 सीटें आई।

----------


## superidiotonline

*1977 आम चुनाव: इंदिरा का किला ढहा, मिली मात्र 153 सीटें*

23 जनवरी 1977 ही वो दिन था जब अचानक इंदिरा गांधी ने आकाशवाणी के जरिए देश में आम चुनाव की घोषणा की। देश में तीन दिन में ही चुनाव संपन्न हो गए। चुनाव 16 मार्च 1977 से लेकर 19 मार्च 1977 के बीच हुए। 22 मार्च 1977 को आए चुनाव नतीजे ने कांग्रेस को सत्ता से बेदखल कर दिया। चुनाव में कांग्रेस गठबंधन को मात्र 153 सीटें ही मिली थीं। इस चुनाव में पूरा विपक्ष समाजवादी नेता जयप्रकाश नारायण के नेतृत्व में गोलबंद हुआ था। जनता पार्टी को चुनाव चिन्ह नहीं मिल पाया था, जिसकी वजह से पार्टी ने 'भारतीय लोक दल' के चिन्ह "हलधर किसान" पर चुनाव लड़ा और 298 सीटें जीतीं।

----------


## superidiotonline

_*1980 आम चुनाव: कांग्रेस को मिलीं 353 सीटें

जनता पार्टी की सरकार गिर जाने के बाद इंदिरा गाँधी के नेतृत्व में कांग्रेस (आई) बेहतरीन प्रदर्शन करते हुए 529 में से 353 सीटें जीतकर एक बार फिर सत्ता में वापस लौटी। अन्य पार्टियों का 'जनता गठबंधन' पहले की तरह कोई चमत्कार न दिखा सका और विपक्ष का सूपड़ा साफ हो गया।_ 
--------------------
*यह भाग मूल लेख में न होने के कारण सूत्र लेखक द्वारा जोड़ा गया है।

----------


## superidiotonline

*1984 आम चुनाव: 415 सीटों पर जीत के साथ कांग्रेस ने रचा इतिहास*

1984 के लोकसभा चुनाव में कांग्रेस को रिकॉर्ड तोड़ सीटें मिलीं। इंदिरा गांधी की हत्या से पैदा हुई हमदर्दी ने राजीव गांधी को सत्ता पर बैठाया। यह चुनाव कांग्रेस पूरी तरह इंदिरा की सहानूभूति पर लड़ रही थी। जबकि विपक्ष के पास इसका कोई तोड़ नहीं था। कांग्रेस ने 401 सीटों का प्रचंड बहुमत हासिल कर इतिहास रचा। यह चुनाव 542 लोकसभा सीटों के लिए हुआ था। इस चुनाव में भारतीय जनता पार्टी को सिर्फ दो सीटें मिली थीं। यह दोनों सीटें भाजपा के बड़े नेता अटल या आडवाणी ने नहीं जीतीं थी।  यह सीटें गुजरात और आंध्रप्रदेश में जीती गई थीं। उस वक्त कई दिग्गज नेता चुनाव हार गए थे।

----------


## superidiotonline

_*1989 आम चुनाव: पहली बार त्रिशंकु सरकार, कांग्रेस को मिलीं 197 सीटें

बोफोर्स कांड, एल०टी०टी०ई० और अन्य विवादों के कारण कांग्रेस का जनाधार गिर गया। पहली बार त्रिशंकु लोकसभा बनी जिसमें किसी भी पार्टी को बहुमत नहीं मिला था। 529 सीटों के लिए हुए लोकसभा चुनाव में कांग्रेस ने 197, जनता दल ने 143 और भाजपा ने 85 सीटें जीतीं। भाजपा और वाम दलों के बाहरी समर्थन से जनता दल ने नेशनल फ्रंट सरकार बनाई और विश्वनाथ प्रताप सिंह (वी०पी० सिंह) प्रधानमंत्री बने। 1990 में जनता दल में उनके प्रतिद्वंदी चन्द्रशेखर ने बगावत करके समाजवादी जनता पार्टी बना ली और कांग्रेस के वाह्य समर्थन से प्रधानमंत्री बन गए। यह प्रयोग बहुत कम समय के लिए ही चल पाया जिसके कारण मात्र दो वर्षों बाद ही फिर से आम चुनाव हुए।_
--------------------
*यह भाग मूल लेख में न होने के कारण सूत्र लेखक द्वारा जोड़ा गया है।

----------


## superidiotonline

*1991 आम चुनाव: राजीव गांधी की हत्या के बाद मिलीं 244 सीटें*

21 मई 1991 को तत्कालीन प्रधानमंत्री राजीव गांधी की वोटिंग के पहले दौर के ठीक एक दिन बाद हत्या कर दी गई। एलटीटीआई ने तमिलनाडु के श्रीपेरंबदूर में चुनाव प्रचार के दौरान राजीव गांधी की हत्या कर दी। इसके बाद जून के मध्य तक चुनाव को स्थगित कर दिया गया। पंजाब में लोकसभा चुनाव बाद में कराए गए, जबकि जम्मू-कश्मीर में आम चुनाव हुए ही नहीं। जून में चुनाव संपन्न हुआ जिसमें कांग्रेस को सबसे ज्यादा 232 सीटें मिलीं। भारतीय जनता पार्टी 120 सीटों के साथ दूसरे नंबर पर रही। जनता दल को सिर्फ 59 सीटें मिलीं। 21 जून 1991 को कांग्रेस के पी.वी. नरसिंहराव ने प्रधानमंत्री के रूप में शपथ ली।

----------


## superidiotonline

*1996 आम चुनाव: कांग्रेस की सीटें घटी, 140 पर सिमटी*

1996 में 11वीं लोकसभा के लिए हुए चुनाव में किसी भी पार्टी को बहुमत नहीं मिला। 161 सीटें जीतकर भारतीय जनता पार्टी सबसे बड़ी पार्टी बनकर उभरी। इस चुनाव में कांग्रेस को सिर्फ 140 सीटें मिली और पार्टी दक्षिण में भी पिछड़ गई। अटल बिहारी वाजपेयी ने 16 मई को प्रधानमंत्री का पद संभाला लेकिन बहुमत साबित न कर पाने के कारण 13 दिन ही प्रधानमंत्री की कुर्सी पर बैठ पाए। जनता दल के नेता एचडी देवेगौडा ने एक जून को संयुक्त मोर्चा गठबंधन सरकार का गठन किया, लेकिन उनकी सरकार भी 18 महीने ही चली। देवेगौड़ा के कार्यकाल में ही विदेश मंत्री रहे इन्द्र कुमार गुजराल ने अगले प्रधानमंत्री के रूप में 1997 में पदभार संभाला। कांग्रेस इस सरकार को बाहर से समर्थन दे रही थी।

----------


## superidiotonline

*1998 आम चुनाव: 141 पर सिमटी कांग्रेस, भाजपा की सरकार*

साल 1998 देश में 12वें लोकसभा चुनाव का गवाह बना। इस चुनाव में भाजपा को 182 सीटें मिली, जबकि कांग्रेस के खाते में 141 सीटें आईं। सीपीएम ने 32 सीटें जीती और सीपाआई के खाते में सिर्फ नौ सीटें आई। समता पार्टी को 12, जनता दल को 6 और बसपा को 5 लोकसभा सीटें मिली। क्षेत्रीय पार्टियों ने 150 लोकसभा सीटें जीतीं। भाजपा ने शिवसेना, अकाली दल, समता पार्टी, एआईएडीएमके और बिजू जनता दल के सहयोग से सरकार बनाई और अटल बिहार वाजपेयी फिर से प्रधानमंत्री की कुर्सी पर बैठे, लेकिन इस बार अटल बिहारी वाजपेयी की सरकार 13 महीने में ही गिर गई।

----------


## superidiotonline

*1999 आम चुनाव: 141 से घटकर 114 पर सिमट गई कांग्रेस*

साल 1999 के आम चुनाव में कांग्रेस और सिमटी। इस चुनाव में विदेशी सोनिया बनाम स्वदेशी वाजपेयी का माहौल बनाया गया। भारतीय जनता पार्टी को सबसे ज्यादा 182 सीटें मिली और वाजपेयी केंद्र में सरकार बनाने में कामयाब रहे, जबकि कांग्रेस के खाते में सिर्फ 114 सीटें आई थीं। सीपीआई ने चुनाव में 33 सीटें जीतीं। यह पहली बार था जब अटल बिहारी वाजपेयी की अगुवाई में केंद्र में किसी गैर-कांग्रेसी सरकार ने पांच साल का कार्यकाल पूरा किया।

----------


## superidiotonline

*2004 आम चुनाव: 145 सीटों के साथ कांग्रेस की सत्ता में वापसी*

साल 2004 के 14वें लोकसभा चुनाव में भारतीय जनता पार्टी का 'इंडिया शाइनिंग' का नारा असफल रहा और कांग्रेस सत्ता में लौटी। कांग्रेस की जीत भाजपा के लिए करारा झटका थी क्योंकि साल 1999 में जीत के बाद पहली बार भाजपा केंद्र में पांच साल सरकार चलाने में सफल रही थी। इस चुनाव में कांग्रेस को 145 सीटें मिलीं। जबकि भाजपा के खाते में 138 सीटें आई। सीपीएम के खाते में 43 सीटें गई और सीपीआई 10 सीटें जीतने में कामयाब रही।

----------


## superidiotonline

*2009 आम चुनाव: 206 सीटों के साथ दोबारा पीएम बने मनमोहन*

इस लोकसभा चुनाव में कांग्रेस दोबारा सत्ता में आई। सोनिया गांधी के पीएम बनने से इंकार के बाद मनमोहन सिंह दूसरी बार प्रधानमंत्री बने। 2009 के 15वें आम चुनाव में कांग्रेस ने 206 सीटें जीतीं और भारतीय जनता पार्टी के खाते में सिर्फ 116 सीटें ही आई। एनडीए फिर से सरकार बनाने में विफल रही। कांग्रेस ने यूपी में 21 सीटें जीतीं जबकि भाजपा के खाते में इस सूबे से सिर्फ 10 सीटें ही आई।

----------


## superidiotonline

*2014 आम चुनाव: कांग्रेस का शर्मनाक प्रदर्शन, विपक्ष को तरसी*

2014 में हुए देश के 16वें आम चुनाव में पहली बार ऐसा हुआ था कि कोई गैर-कांग्रेसी सरकार प्रचंड बहुमत के साथ सत्ता में आई थी। 2014 में एनडीए ने कुल 336 लोकसभा सीटों पर रिकॉर्ड जीत दर्ज की थी, जिनमें से 282 सीटें अकेले भारतीय जनता पार्टी की थी। वहीं कांग्रेस के लिए यह चुनाव शर्मनाक प्रदर्शन वाला रहा। कांग्रेस महज 44 सीटों पर सिमट गई। 1984 में जहां कांग्रेस ने बहुमत की सरकार बनाई थी, वहीं 2014 में भाजपा ने अपने दम पर सरकार बनाई।

----------


## superidiotonline

*2019 आम चुनाव: 52 सीटों के साथ फिर मोदी सुनामी में बही कांग्रेस*

2014 के आम चुनाव में जहां मोदी लहर दिखी थी, तो वहीं 2019 लोकसभा चुनाव में मोदी सुनामी का माहौल बना। 2014 में 44 सीटें लाने वाली कांग्रेस कुछ ही सीटों का इजाफा कर सकी और 52 पर ही पहुंच सकी। शर्मनाक बात यह रही कि देश के 17 राज्यों में कांग्रेस का सूपड़ा साफ हो गया।
---------------------
साभार : अमर उजाला

----------

